# Fast and easy temporary wall set up.



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

We also use about 27 doors for quick halls. The frames are velcro-ed on for quick removal and flat storage.





























More pics in my albums on how it turned out.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

very nice, sadly, trying to do this outside with the wonderful winds is impossible!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your set up Jmurdock. Always helpful to see how others construct their haunts and take ideas away.

Looked good by the way. Your framed pictures look terrific. Were those printed off and framed? Also curious how many people you usually get going through?


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for sharing your set up Jmurdock. Always helpful to see how others construct their haunts and take ideas away.
> 
> Looked good by the way. Your framed pictures look terrific. Were those printed off and framed? Also curious how many people you usually get going through?


Thanks, the pictures are from http://www.hauntedmemories.com/ The masks are from http://www.hauntedstudios.com/index.php

I'd say we got just over 200 this year and closer to 300 last year. Next year I'll keep better track. We're also going to hand out numbered passes for groups of 6 or less so people don't have to stand in line. They can just check the board to see when their number is coming up. People got tired of waiting this year and went back to the party. We put them through as fast as possible with out running into each other but then some felt rushed. It's funny, you get the ones who just want to go fast and have a good scare and then you have the ones who like to look at every detail. I think the passes will take care of both problems. We can slow the groups down with out long lines.

osenator - I wish this worked out doors too! I'd love to set it up at a friends. It's so much work for 2 hours one night.


----------

